# Thinking of Buying EOS



## carnut77459 (May 3, 2008)

I'm thinking of buying a used EOS. I don't care much for the Turbo 4 and am leaning toward a 3.2 VR6. I've had T-top cars before (Corvette & Grand Prix) but never had a convertible. I don't want to take the big depreciation hit of buying a new one.
I was looking for opinions of how well the top holds up and the quality of the car. I've read here a little and there seems to be some problem with the automatic. I'm too old and lazy to be pushing a clutch petal in traffic, so I need the automatic.


----------



## jjmaximum (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: Thinking of Buying EOS (carnut77459)*

We have an '08 automatic 2.0 w/ Lux package. Only owned it 8 months, but absolutely 0 problems and we love it.
Just remember that people post problems on the message board and don't post 'hey my car is working fine today'...


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Thinking of Buying EOS (carnut77459)*

Love my 3.2. No problems to date with the top of DSG. 11.5K miles in 16mths


----------



## carnut77459 (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Thinking of Buying EOS (mark_d_drake)*

Yes, I figured I'd see more complaints than compliments. IIRC, 2007 was the first year for the EOS and I've always heard not to buy the first year of a car model to let the builder work out the kinks. I trust a big car company like VW to build a quality car, so I may wait until the '09s come out and pick up a low mile '08 3.2 loaded with options.
I've seen a red EOS with the tan interior around my part of town and it really looks nice. I wanted to stay away from the black interior due to the bad summer heat in Houston.


----------



## jjmaximum (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: Thinking of Buying EOS (carnut77459)*

Never buy year one is good advice for any car model, especially for the European makers, as they are usually the first to push new technology...which is exactly why we bought an 08


----------



## PaulZooms (Dec 16, 2006)

*Re: Thinking of Buying EOS (carnut77459)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carnut77459* »_...IIRC, 2007 was the first year for the EOS and I've always heard not to buy the first year of a car model to let the builder work out the kinks. ...

Actually, the EOS first appeared as a 2006 model in Europe. I've had an '07 for 15 months, 14K miles without a problem. Love every minute of driving it, even with the top up.


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Thinking of Buying EOS (carnut77459)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carnut77459* »_, so I may wait until the '09s come out and pick up a low mile '08 3.2 loaded with options.


If you want a 3.2 you'll have to get an '07 or '08. It's being discontinued for '09.
I've had my Eos for 15 months now and I still LOVE the car! However, I am starting to have problems. My climatronic head unit failed, currently waiting for the part to come in. I think my A/C is failing, this is a common problem on '07's. And I started to notice leaks, a very small one at the A pillar and one at the rear top corner C pillar. I just noticed a water stain on the head liner. But up until now it's been leak free. I just lubed the seals so hopefully that will fix the problem. I'm finding seal lub to be a twice a year chore. Since you don't want the 2.0T FSI engine you won't have to worry about its problems. '09 will be seeing a new 2.0TSI engine. Same concept but a total redesign. 
Just be aware it's a VW not a Honda and it's a blast to drive. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by solarflare at 7:00 AM 5-4-2008_


----------



## blue4max (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Thinking of Buying EOS (carnut77459)*

Did you test drive the 2.0T? A few minutes into my "test" drive with the 2.0T and auto transmission sold me on the car. The 3.2 is going to burn a little more gas if that is any consideration with gas going up and up. 
The 2.0T has all the power a person will need. The only downer on it that I can see is the "turbo lag", but once I got used to it, I don't even think about it anymore.


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: Thinking of Buying EOS (blue4max)*

Turbo lag is virtually no-existent if you flash the ECU on the 2.0T.


----------



## carnut77459 (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Thinking of Buying EOS (blue4max)*

I haven't driven either the 2.0 or 3.2 yet. I probably don't need the extra power of the 3.2, but I liked that the 3.2 came with the DSG and all the other options. The older I get, the slower I drive. When I had a 1979 Corvette and was in my late 20's, I drove 80 in the 55 national limit. In my 40's I had a 1990 Q45 that was probably faster than the Corvette and I drove 75 in the 70 limit on the highway. Of course there was the occasional run up to over 100mph since the trans shifted out of low at 7500 rpm at about 60 mph.
My fears of the turbo are based very early problems with Turbo engines with shutting the car off when the turbo was still spinning up. From what I've read, the oil supply to the turbo bearings is shut down with the housing still very hot and the non-moving oil is cooked and causes the turbo to fail. I also think the recommended oil change period was around 1500 miles in the early days.
With all the turbo applications on the road, maybe they have overcome these problems.


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: Thinking of Buying EOS (carnut77459)*

Turbos of yesteryear are not nearly as reliable as the ones today. The 2.0T is probably one of the best small engines made in the world today.
Food for thought. I currently own two turbo-charged cars and both drive wonderfully, and even owned a dodge Shadow that was turbo-charged and drove that thing into the ground for over 150,000 miles. The turbo, nor the engine ever gave me a problem.
The thing I really like about the 2.0T is that they have minimized the torque steer and the turbo lag to such a degree, that you really do feel like you're driving a naturally aspirated car. Since I flashed the ECU, it feels like I'm driving a nicely powered V6.


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Thinking of Buying EOS (kpiskin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kpiskin* »_and even owned a dodge Shadow that was turbo-charged and drove that thing into the ground for over 150,000 miles. The turbo, nor the engine ever gave me a problem.


I owned a 91 dodge shadow. I loved that car! I drove it to about 110,000 miles and sold it. Never had any engine problems at all! That car had quite a bit turbo lag though. Honestly I don't really notice any turbo lag with the 2.0T. When I step on it, it goes.


----------



## Shark01 (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: Thinking of Buying EOS (kpiskin)*

Carnut,
Momentum has a used EOS Auto for sale at a really good price.
On your fear of turbos failing, so what? They are a wear item, they fail eventually. On my twin-turbo Porsche, a new set is $2,000.....and they are much larger than the one on the EOS. I'm at 60k miles and I spin the crap out of them......


----------



## ehdg eos (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: Thinking of Buying EOS (Shark01)*

I have a 3.2 in Red w/Tan leather and love it. I have it for 14 months and not problem at here. Then again I don't drive it much and only have 2,600 miles on it. I just last month did my first oil change and had the seals greased so the top won't leak. More preventive since I haven't had any leakage problems. I too am not a turbo fan and went for the 3.2 engine cause of that and love it!!


----------



## carnut77459 (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Thinking of Buying EOS (Shark01)*

Momentum may have sold it already. It is still listed on eBay, but their web page does not show it as in stock. I would have to see the color in person to see if I like it. I would like a red exterior and cornsilk interior or the White with cornsilk.
The $2k for Porsche turbos sounds low to me. Must be the price for just the parts. Is it a Cayenne S or 911? I had a Q45 for several years and the 60,000 mile service plus replacing the mass air flow meter cost $1600 IIRC from 8 years ago.


----------



## Shark01 (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: Thinking of Buying EOS (carnut77459)*

Yes, thats the parts price....plus what 2-3 hours of labor? Replacing turbos is no big deal.
2001 911 Turbo......


----------



## carnut77459 (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Thinking of Buying EOS (ehdg eos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ehdg eos* »_I have a 3.2 in Red w/Tan leather and love it. I have it for 14 months and not problem at here. Then again I don't drive it much and only have 2,600 miles on it. I just last month did my first oil change and had the seals greased so the top won't leak. More preventive since I haven't had any leakage problems. I too am not a turbo fan and went for the 3.2 engine cause of that and love it!!

Your color combination is really what I would like to get. The VR6 comes with all the extras which is also why I thought about getting one, but if I found a Red/Beige 2.0T with all the options and low miles, I would have to start talking my wife into letting me get it.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Thinking of Buying EOS (carnut77459)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carnut77459* »_
I would have to start talking my wife into letting me get it.

I find it easier to get forgiveness than it is to get permission.








Kevin


----------



## carnut77459 (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Thinking of Buying EOS (just4fun)*

Bringing this old thread back to life. I found a Red/Beige 2007 3.2 Eos that was a demo at my local VW dealer. It has almost all the options I was looking for except the NAV. It has the Dynaudio, backup sensors, movable headlights and has 7300 miles. The original list price was $40,700 and after a little negotiation, they offered it to me at $34,000 but I think that is a little high for a car that is getting close to 2 years old.
Do you guys/gals think it is a fair price?


----------



## JustinW (Aug 8, 2003)

May be a decent price - Boardwalk VW has a 2007 3.2 with 17k miles for the same price - VW Certified, too. 
http://usedcars.kbb.com/fyc_b/...ist=6
Depends on how much you want the car vs. relative rarity vs. how much you have to spend (comfortably).
Do some comparison shopping using various used car search tools, and see for your overall area what's available on the market.


----------



## carnut77459 (May 3, 2008)

*Re: (JustinW)*

I was looking at a White/Beige 2007 3.2 Eos with 8500 miles at a Jaguar dealer's used lot and had them down to $28,000. It was close to the Red/Beige but without the DynAudio, park-assist, & fancy swivel headlights. The White one had hit curbs with all 4 18" wheels and had several paint chips, so I passed on it. I'm not sure the 1300 less miles and the Dynaudio, park-assist, and fancy headlights that swivel is worth an extra $6000.
I have done some research on KBB, Cars.com, and a few other used car sites and the Red car is priced about right, so the White one must have been a bargain.


----------



## jjoerugged (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Thinking of Buying EOS (carnut77459)*

You absolutely do not need to worry about the turbos. In the old days (very old days) turbos were lubricated and cooled with the engine oil. They use to get ridiculously hot , 800F and then fail. Today turbos have water jackets and are cooled with the engine cooling system. they run at the same temp as the engine 180F. You'll have many years of happy motoring before the turbo causes you proplems.
but remember to change the oil!!!!


----------



## carnut77459 (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Thinking of Buying EOS (jjoerugged)*

The Red/Beige car is really growing on me. It is just about what I would order if I were buying new. I really like the parking assist and movable headlights and DynAudio and I don't know if those options are available on the 4. I just looked on the VW site and for 2008 the AFS is only available on the VR6.


----------



## ehdg eos (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: Thinking of Buying EOS (carnut77459)*

The only feature I did pass on was the Dynoaudio. The park assist if I'm not mistakes had 2 purposes. It also let's you know if there is enough room behind you to put the roof down as well as beep as your backing up and getting close to an object. I really do like this feature.
As for the NAV it's nice but a pain to work. Really wish it had a touch screen which is simplier. Also can be hard to read on a sunny day with the top down but luckily it does give voice commands also.


----------



## blue4max (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Thinking of Buying EOS (ehdg eos)*

I'm not sure your right about the "park assist" warning about room in back of car to put the top down UNLESS the car is in REVERSE which activates the park assist warning. The park assist also warns when getting too close to the side of the car. I back my Eos into the my garage and try to hug the side for more room. The warning goes off as soon as I'm in the garage even though I have a clear shot behind the vehicle. My other vehicle is a Jeep Commander which also has their version of park assist and it ONLY warns of objects directly behind the Jeep.
On my US Eos (Lux), the park assist was standard equipment. I would certainly recommend anyone buying an Eos to consider getting this option IF it's not standard equipment as the visibility leaves a bit to be desired when backing up with the roof up.


----------



## carnut77459 (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Thinking of Buying EOS (blue4max)*

From my short test drives, the rear headrests seem too big and in the way of rear vision with the top up or down. I'm assuming they cannot be removed since I believe the roll-over bars deploy from them.
One question about the power seat memory. It looks like it is standard on the 3.2 with the 12 way seats for 2008, but was it standard for the 2007? In my short tests I did not see any memory buttons. Where are the memory buttons located? 
I had an Inifniti Q45 with memory and the driver's seat moved along with the tilt and telescopic steering column to 2 memory positions. When I removed the key, the steering wheel would swing up and the seat would move back. The outside mirrors were not connected.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Thinking of Buying EOS (carnut77459)*

I do not think seat memory is available on either 07 or 08. I think it was listed on the VW site on occasions..


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Thinking of Buying EOS (carnut77459)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carnut77459* »_
One question about the power seat memory. It looks like it is standard on the 3.2 with the 12 way seats for 2008, but was it standard for the 2007? In my short tests I did not see any memory buttons. Where are the memory buttons located? 


The only memory on the seats is with the power easy entry.
After moving the seat forward, the seat will stop at the original position when you move it back again. Release and push the easy entry button again to get the seat to continue further back.
That's how it works on my 07.
Kevin


----------



## carnut77459 (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Thinking of Buying EOS (mark_d_drake)*

I re-read the 2008 EOS specs at the VW site and you are correct, there is no memory on the seats. I'm not sure where I read it, maybe at Edmunds or one of the other review sites. Too bad; with all the advances in computers since I had my 1990 Q45, I figured it should be standard on a $40,000 Eos.
============== EDIT===========
I found where I read about the seats:
http://www.intellichoice.com/r...n/Eos
"The 3.2L upgrades by adding an upgraded audio system, dual-zone climate control, and memory-power seats. "


_Modified by carnut77459 at 10:18 PM 6-11-2008_


----------



## that1guy (Dec 4, 2004)

I don't have an EOS, but I do have a car with a 3.2L in it, and all I have to say is, unless you are really addicted to the noise, go with the 2.0T. They will put down similar numbers performance wise, and unless the 3.2 has options that the 2.0T does not (for me it was AWD), the 2.0T is a lot easier and cheaper to tune. Good luck with the purchase.


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Thinking of Buying EOS (carnut77459)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blue4max* »_I'm not sure your right about the "park assist" warning about room in back of car to put the top down UNLESS the car is in REVERSE which activates the park assist warning. 

You do not have to be in reverse. The top controller will query the sensors before trying to open the trunk.


_Quote, originally posted by *carnut77459* »_I re-read the 2008 EOS specs at the VW site and you are correct, there is no memory on the seats. I'm not sure where I read it, maybe at Edmunds or one of the other review sites. Too bad; with all the advances in computers since I had my 1990 Q45, I figured it should be standard on a $40,000 Eos.
============== EDIT===========
I found where I read about the seats:
http://www.intellichoice.com/r...n/Eos
"The 3.2L upgrades by adding an upgraded audio system, dual-zone climate control, and memory-power seats. "

_Modified by carnut77459 at 10:18 PM 6-11-2008_


I agree! I'm the only driver of my Eos so day to day not having memory seats is not a big deal for me. But every time I get my car back from the dealer it takes me a few trips to get the seat back the way I had it.
That article was for the 2007 MY. They were either talking about the limited seat memory feature mentioned above and assumed it was ful memory seats or they got the mis-information from VWoA website which incorrectly mentioned memory seats for MY07. They even showed a picture of the buttons when building a vehicle but if you looked closely the interior being shown for the Eos was from a different model, a jetta or passat I think. Pretty lame when even the manufacturers website has inaccurate information.
I think a $40k car should also have 4 one-touch window operation. I don't understand why they don't. All 4 windows have pinch protection. Fortunately getting the after market roof module fixes this problem. 



_Modified by solarflare at 4:11 AM 6-13-2008_


----------



## carnut77459 (May 3, 2008)

*Re: (that1guy)*

The 3.2 does come with quite a few items as standard that are not available on the 2.0T.
http://www.vw.com/eos/complete...w_all
The Bi-Xenon™ headlights, AFS (Adaptive Front Lighting System), Power-folding exterior rearview mirrors, Homelink® garage door opener, Starting assist, winter mode seem to be either standard or optional on the 3.2 while not available on the 2.0T for the 2008 cars.
I do wonder why the 3.2 has two 6v batteries in the trunk while the 2.0T has a regular 12v. I assume the V6 did not leave enough room in the engine compartment for a 12v, so VW put 2 small gel cell 6v batteries in the trunk.


----------



## carnut77459 (May 3, 2008)

*Re: (carnut77459)*

Well, I went ahead and bought the Red/Beige 2007 Eos demo from the local VW dealer. Original list was $40,700 and I bought it for $32,995 plus TTL.







Now I just have to sell my 2000 GMC pickup with 47,000 miles.


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (carnut77459)*

Congrats! I take it you opted for the 3.2L.


----------



## carnut77459 (May 3, 2008)

*Re: (kpiskin)*

Yes, I got the 3.2 pap red/corn beige with almost all options except NAV. It has the backup sensors, moving headlights, and dynaudio sound.
They are fixing some paint chips and swapping the rims with another car that had no damage. I don't know what it is about the 18" rims and curbs, but of the 2 cars I looked at, 6 out of 8 rims had curb damage. I'm going to Las Vegas on Monday for a user's group meeting and will pick up the Eos on Friday when I get back.


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (carnut77459)*

The lower profile tires you get the more prone they are to curbs. Eventually you're going to get one, it's just a matter of when. Welcome to the eos club, Ihope you enjoy yours as much as I enjoy mine.


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (carnut77459)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carnut77459* »_ I don't know what it is about the 18" rims and curbs, but of the 2 cars I looked at, 6 out of 8 rims had curb damage. 

I have 17"s and I've damage 3 of them, all with in a very short of ownership. There's just not enough tire side wall to protect the rim. I think the Eos is a bit wider then you expect too which too some getting use to.


----------



## carnut77459 (May 3, 2008)

I picked up the Eos last Saturday and really like it so far. I do have questions about Octane but will do a search first.


----------

